# check out this altima ass......oh wait it is a honda



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=25531


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

>:O


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

it looks like a bass boat, or a speed boat form the 70s


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

looks like my door knob


----------

